# Where did my Amano Shrimp go?



## michpark (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, I got an Amano Shrimp yesterday and I saw him briefly on a leaf on a plant and then he disappeared...I haven't seen him since. I have a 10 gl tank with some Cardinal tetras and White Cloud Minnows. They wouldn't eat him would they? My thoughts are that he is hiding...Thoughts comments? Should i have more than one? Thanks


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think its hiding, and yes they do best in groupds of at least 3.


----------



## michpark (Feb 12, 2009)

They don't escape then? I have 9 other fish would it be crowding to add more? I've got live plants


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

No, with white clouds and cardinals, you could add two more amanos without overloading the tank.

Amanos are known to climb out of the tank if something in there is not alright. But it is much more likely that yours is hiding. If they don't want to be seen, you won't see them.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Well the amano is probably hiding around and yes you should get 2-3more it wouldn't hurt. IMO your tank is already crowded with the cardinals and white clouds..cardinals would prefer at least a 15+ gallon tank


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Since I added 10 amanos to my 30 gal I have only seen 3-4 at a time. They hide VERY well, especially with their basically transparent coloration. I know I lost one, it flipped out of the tank and landed on the glass cover under the light and was cooked:icon_eek:, but I have found no other dead ones, and plenty of spent exoskeletons from shedding shrimp. I wouldnt sweat it, but you could use a couple more.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine are constantly hiding. Sometimes I can find all 3 out and about. I like watching them grab flake food like a praying mantis! It's soo cool!


----------



## michpark (Feb 12, 2009)

cool thanks guys. I'm new to the shrimp thing. I got a few more sunkist amano shrimp...i think thats there common name, they are orange instead of clear. I've seen all of my shrimp on and off now.


----------



## shottviper (Mar 21, 2018)

*What do I feed My Amano shrimp*

when I got my Amano Shrimp I also bought freeze dried Bloodworms, expecting them to sink and they didn't. I was also hoping after that, My guppies would eat them but they aren't and it is kind of working me because they need real protein eventually.


----------

